# Mortise and dowel jig review requested



## usmcshooter (Jul 27, 2013)

We are seeking wood workers in the greater Austin or San Antonio Texas areas that do, or would like to do highly accurate, repeatable mortises and dowel holes in 1/4" to 6" wide wood. We are launching a new jig that uses a plunge router, and can go from doing mortises for loose tenons to dowel holes with NO changes other than you deciding which you would prefer to do. This is a jig to also do mortises for edge gluing. Interested in doing 50 accurate mortises or dowel holes per hour ? 100 ? More if needed. Very easy set up. Please contact for more info.


----------



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

Guess they don't take you serious


----------

